# Chi' Snorting?



## GingerSnapzBack (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello all?

I'm a rather paranoid papa'.

Last night I kept the window open and I woke up to close and noticed Bella' making snorting noises in her sleep she also does it when she gets excited (reverse sneeze) she's starting to sound like a mini pig more than a dog now though. Is there anything to be concerned about also noticed the odd sneeze? No nose leaking, healthy?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Mine do it sometimes after they drink/get excited/ it's a chihuahua thing (LOL)


----------



## GingerSnapzBack (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank goodness 

I've only just noticed it I was like "Oh my GOD" I was up at 4 in the morning walking round my bedroom with her in my arms going "SHE'S GOT A COLD" haha! :coolwink:


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

It also might have been an allergy making it worse if the window was open. I found and read on line if you put your finger over their nose it will make them breath in through their mouth and stop the snorting. Lily actually looks for me to do it now. Good luck.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My tiny one, Bonnie, has a collapsted trachea, and a very short muzzle, and snores and snorts all the time. When she gets really bad and panics that worries me. I have taken her on an emergency basis to the vet. They all said, just the repeated efforts to breath make it worse. they all gave her a shot to calm her down. Really sucks!


----------



## GingerSnapzBack (Jun 26, 2011)

Aww sorry to hear about that  So do Chi's normally have a stuffy dry sounding snorter haha  (it's not dry)


----------



## Mollisa (Sep 8, 2014)

GingerSnapzBack said:


> Thank goodness
> 
> I've only just noticed it I was like "Oh my GOD" I was up at 4 in the morning walking round my bedroom with her in my arms going "SHE'S GOT A COLD" haha! :coolwink:


Awww!! 

Both of our tiny dogs caught "colds" at around 12 weeks. Espie was hospitalized within a week of bringing him home, had lost a pound and had severe pneumonia to the point that he would CLIMB me during a coughing fit. He was in the hospital for 3 days and ended up needing a couple of breathing treatments after he was released as well. Uggggggggh. It was awful. 

When I noticed Nix was coming down with something similar I RACED her to the vet and demanded antibiotics. She healed without hospitalization or it developing in to pneumonia. But she did continue to cough for a month. 

I'm not saying this to scare you, just to point out that tiny dogs are so fragile. Especially as puppies. It's good to keep your eyes open for coughing that becomes more severe... and if they seem in distress (ESPECIALLY if they are not eating), take them in! Or at the very least keep in contact with your vet for advice. Sounds like you are very aware of your puppy's behavior and are a great daddy to her. I'm sure she will be fine in your care, whether it's allergies, a cold, or even just something that was bugging her nose for a moment.  I'm just still anxious because of our experiences. I had no idea how serious a consistent sneeze or cough could be for a small dog!! So I just have to put it out there. Hugs.


----------

